# Word beenden



## sunflower84 (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Programm mit 2 Buttons. Der erste Button öffnet mir ein Word Dokument. Der zweite Button heißt exit und beendet die Form und das Word Dokument.
Wenn ich aber das Word nicht offen habe und auf exit klick bekomm ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
Objekvariable oder With-Blockvariable nicht festgelegt.
WOran liegt das?
Hier mein Code:

```
Dim test As Object
Public Sub Command1_Click()
    Set test = CreateObject("Word.Application")
    
    With test
      .Visible = True
      .Documents.Open App.Path & "\worksheet.DOC", , True
    End With
End Sub

Public Sub Command2_Click()
With test
    .Application.Quit
End With
End
End Sub
```

Lg
Sunflower84


----------



## Alex F. (8. Januar 2008)

weil test dann ja noch nicht festgelegt ist abhilfe schafft hier die Abfrage ob dein Objekt test nicht "leer" ist ( denn was nicht offen ist kann ich ja auch nicht schliessen!) 

```
If not (test) is Nothing  then
test.Application.Quit
endif
```

Grüsse bb


----------

